# TSH levels and thoughts on synthroid dosing



## luvmylittleboy2003 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok...so I did some digging and this is what I found...Jan 2008 TSH 2.68 .75 synthroid

Jan 2009 TSH 2.74 .75 upped to .100 synthroid (not sure why or why .88 wasnt tried)

May 2010 TSH 1.27 t4 1.2 (different Dr did test so he did t4 as well) .100 synthroid

Dec 2010 TSH 2.88 .100 synthroid (wondering if nurse gave me wrong number here, she also mentioned .034 for TSH, which makes more sense)

July 2011 TSH .50 .100 synthroid (lowered finally by Dr. today to .88 due to feeling like I'm getting to much synthroid)

Would love feedback and thoughts??!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Your TSH is moving around quite a bit on the the 100 mcg dose of Synthyroid. I don't have enough experience to know what that means. Mine so far has tended to be a lot more steady. Are you always getting Synthyroid at the pharmacy or do they sometimes fill with generic?

Have you had a full thyroid panel done with Free T4, Free T3 and Thyroid Antibodies? I would be a little uncomfortable with a doctor looking only at TSH.

I would make sure to get blood work done after you have been on your new 88 mcg dose for 8 weeks. Hopefully that will put you in the range that feels well to you. Then you can advocate for yourself armed with the information that "I feel best when we keep my TSH in the range of ????"


----------

